
An Android or iOS App for Boosting the Volume of Speech-Impaired Person? - jsondiv
https://ask.slashdot.org/story/19/01/03/162259/ask-slashdot-an-android-or-ios-app-for-boosting-the-volume-of-speech-impaired-person
======
phillipseamore
Don't know of any app that's available but the stuff
[https://2hz.ai](https://2hz.ai) is doing might be applicable.

